# Short Shifter



## B.A.J. (Jan 30, 2004)

I have searched alot in this forum and there was alot of stuff about the B&M short shifter, but nothing on how it performed. so i was wondering if anybody with a spec v has actually bought one and installed it on their vehicle. if so how did it perform, i was told that they may have a flaw or something like, they were breaking the shifter cable. so any info will be very much appreciated. Thanks.
Josh


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Yes, the original B&M was flawed and broke cabels. I am not sure if they have done anything to fix that. I would recommend theTWM sort-shifter, which is an under the hood adapter. There is also a Nissan Motorsports (not Nismo) one available through sereval dealers/sites.


----------



## B.A.J. (Jan 30, 2004)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> Yes, the original B&M was flawed and broke cabels. I am not sure if they have done anything to fix that. I would recommend theTWM sort-shifter, which is an under the hood adapter. There is also a Nissan Motorsports (not Nismo) one available through sereval dealers/sites.


Thats cool thanks for the info on the SS. its too bad that i already bought the SS and didnt ask for info before i bought it. oh well i think i am going to give it a try anyways just to see what i get. Thanks again.
Josh


----------



## Ralphieboy57 (Sep 20, 2004)

*B&M Short Shifter!!!*



B.A.J. said:


> Thats cool thanks for the info on the SS. its too bad that i already bought the SS and didnt ask for info before i bought it. oh well i think i am going to give it a try anyways just to see what i get. Thanks again.
> Josh


I just got one and installed it. The install was fairly easy. Performance wise it's great. Takes all of the clunkie-ness out and makes shifting easy like it should be. As far as cables breaking, Iv'e never heard of any B&M doing that. I highly recommend the B&M.


----------



## paintedblue (Mar 17, 2005)

*Nismo Short Throw*

i just purchased the Nismo short throw shifter but have yet to install it. it's good to hear that it gets rid of the "grinding" when shifting. i'll post more once i have it installed.


----------



## B.A.J. (Jan 30, 2004)

Ralphieboy57 said:


> I just got one and installed it. The install was fairly easy. Performance wise it's great. Takes all of the clunkie-ness out and makes shifting easy like it should be. As far as cables breaking, Iv'e never heard of any B&M doing that. I highly recommend the B&M.


thanks alot for the info i will get it installed very soon, cant wait thanks again.
Josh


----------



## maple_leaf (Dec 17, 2004)

Where'd you get yours?



paintedblue said:


> i just purchased the Nismo short throw shifter but have yet to install it. it's good to hear that it gets rid of the "grinding" when shifting. i'll post more once i have it installed.


----------



## paintedblue (Mar 17, 2005)

*Nismo Short Throw - CHEAP!!!*

http://www.performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=315


----------



## paintedblue (Mar 17, 2005)

*SpecPlace*

i'm sure most of you guys have heard about this but since i'm getting asked for prices/places to buy stuff i thought i'd put up a link that has hella spec goods.

http://www.specplace.com/Aftermarket.html


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

believe me, we already know about it, but thanks


----------



## paintedblue (Mar 17, 2005)

chim...i was wondering when you were going to chime in and make me look retarded. thanks buddy. :lame:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I think you just made yourself look retarded....I didn't do anything in that manner...........


----------

